# anderes font in textarea



## Hachmed (11. Jan 2010)

Hallo, ich habe eine TextArea erstellt, aber ich hätte gerne eine andere Schriftart.
Hab's schon mit

```
TextArea.setFont("TimesNewRoman",Color.black,15)
```
 versucht, aber das scheint nicht zu funktionieren.
Kann mir wer helfen?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## javimka (11. Jan 2010)

Du musst schreiben [c]setFont(new Font(...));[/c]
z.B. new Font(Font.SERIF, Font.PLAIN, 20);


----------



## Hachmed (11. Jan 2010)

Hat geklappt!
:toll:
Vielen Dank!


----------

